# moderation clarification...



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

In the vortex article about the Taureg the 3.2 L engine is said to be a VR6 while the official VW press release calls it simply a V6. Who´s right?
I also am wondering why VW/Audi is proposing a 3.2L V6 or VR6 for the next Golf/A3 when the current A4 3.0L is making the same power (220hp-again, taken from the Taureg article). 
Dr.Piech seemed to adhere to the philosophy of sharing chassis as well as engines between groups to save money-two engines with the same output doesn´t fit? What does Audi have in store for the 3.0L currently in the A4 then? A 2.9L twin turbo? I´ve heard rumors of this for the next A6, I personally think it would be fantastic for the TT as well. I´d love to see a twin turbo six in the next S3 too. Anyone have any ideas on what VW/Audi is planning on doing to extend the life of the very new 3.0L V6? Piech threw the 1.8T into almost every car he had, I don´t think he´d create a new engine just to have it offered for a couple of years before it was replaced by a more packageable (VR6?) and higher displacement (3.2L) engine. Wha´ cha´think?


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: moderation clarification... (colecash)*

Don´t anyone have any opinions on this?
Does anyone at least know if the 3.2L engine (destined to be in the next A3/Golf V) is in a V or VR (15 degrees) configuration?
Who´s in favor of a Cosworth tuned 3.2L NA six with 280hp? It sounds great, don´t get me wrong, but think of the tuning possibilities of a 2.9L turbo or twin turbo six!!! Start saving for the next S3...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: moderation clarification... (colecash)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don´t anyone have any opinions on this?
Does anyone at least know if the 3.2L engine (destined to be in the next A3/Golf V) is in a V or VR (15 degrees) configuration?
Who´s in favor of a Cosworth tuned 3.2L NA six with 280hp? It sounds great, don´t get me wrong, but think of the tuning possibilities of a 2.9L turbo or twin turbo six!!! Start saving for the next S3...[HR][/HR]​ok I am in favor of a cosworth tuned VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Next the 3.2 L will be a VR engine (Narrow Angle) and I think VW is doing really well with their turbo development. Maybe they see since their turboed engines are yielding high HP and reliability they might stick with them for a while. I dont think Superchagers will play a role in VW/AUDI in their developments for some time.
I mean look at Porsche they seem to like 6 Cyl turbos







And I like em too








911 GT2 Turbo Anyone?


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: moderation clarification... (aliengti)*

I´ve come down from my cloud...I probably won´t be able to afford a S3 AND the mods I want to do it. 
Now the question is a supercharged VR6 (Z-Engineering?) or a APR´d 2.0T. Can anyone comment on which power delivery they prefer having experience with both?
I´d think the aftermarket for the 2.0T might be bigger, therefore offering more selection, a better price, and maybe even more output than a supercharged 3.2 VR6. What does everyone else think? Is a APR tuned 2.0T with 350hp possible with a reasonable cost ($ 5,000-6,000 plus installation)?


----------

